# compatibilite carte firewire



## DM600 (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,
je ne parviens pas à trouver une carte d'extension firewire 800 ou sata pour un powerPC G5 quad ( PCI X) sous mac os 10.4 .

Pouvez vous m'orienter ?


----------



## Al_Copett (4 Février 2012)

www.macway.com

Composant->Carte->Carte Interface, ensuite choisir dans le champ 
Compatibilité "PowerMac G5 DualCore ou Quad" et faire son choix dans les cartes proposées.

Rien de plus simple


----------



## Al_Copett (14 Février 2012)

As-tu trouvé ton bonheur chez MacWay ou chez un autre vendeur ?


----------

